# Snapping Keyhole Bits



## James Scott (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello everyone,


In my business we use keyhole bits to cut grooves or slots for hanging plaques. Generally I get hundreds of plaques before the bit is too dull or the head snaps off. Recently, let's say the past week, we're lucky to get 50 cuts, sometimes as few as 10 cuts. 

We're looking at possible changes in our mdf material, changes or issues with our tooling supplier, router speed, feed speed, moisture content of mdf, etc.

Any other suggestions or insights? Possibly there are there bits that you find are more suitable to mdf than others.

Thank you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James


Key holes bits are great BUT they do like to trap the heat/chips in the slot, you may want to try a small tee slot bit out for the same type of job..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/pages/bt_keyhl.html

http://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-Sma...r0_2?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1323193250&sr=1-2-fkmr0

http://www.amazon.com/Whiteside-Woo...ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1323193250&sr=1-1

=====



James Scott said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> In my business we use keyhole bits to cut grooves or slots for hanging plaques. Generally I get hundreds of plaques before the bit is too dull or the head snaps off. Recently, let's say the past week, we're lucky to get 50 cuts, sometimes as few as 10 cuts.
> ...


----------

